# OSCAT Release 3.03



## hugo (5 Januar 2009)

Das Release 3.03 steht im Downloadbereich unter www.oscat.de zur Verfügung.

- Neue Bausteine zur Kennlinienkorrektur von NTC Sensoren
- Französiche Sprachunterstützung
- Neue Module MANUAL, BAND_B, TREND_DW und AUTORUN
- neuer DIMMER DIMM_I
- Verbesserungen und updates bei insegesamt 38 Bausteinen


----------



## wonderfulworld (5 Januar 2009)

Servus Hugo,

also ersmal wirklich ein Lob an OSCAT. Hab da zwar nur kurz mal reingeschaut. Aber die Bibliothek ist wirklich toll. Grad für mich als Anfänger, ist es da richtig interessant wie die Profis so programmieren. Bin noch ein wenig auf der Suche, nach einem schönen Programmierstil. 

Noch ne Frag zu Open Source? Kann ich die Bausteine auch kommerziell benutzen? Oder muss ich dann meinen gesamten Code auch unter die GPL stellen? Manche Kunden mögen es nicht so besonders, wenn ich ihren Maschinencode veröffentliche. Bleibt mir da dann nichts überig als das Rad nochmal neu zu erfinden bzw. woanders einzukaufen, oder kann ich doch das ein oder andere aus der Bibliothek nehmen? 

Gruß wonderfulworld


----------



## dalbi (5 Januar 2009)

Hallo,



> Kann ich die Bausteine auch kommerziell benutzen



ja natürlich ist ja Open Source, daher kannst Du damit machen was Du willst. Erweitern, Ändern usw.

Denn Rest des Programms betrifft das nicht ist ja dann dein Verdienst an der Menschheit. Sozusagen Dein Geistiges Eigentum bzw. das der Firma.

Anbei noch, bei Problemen einfach mal im Oscat-Forum vorbeischauen.

http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php

Gruss Daniel (Oscat Lib Step7)


----------

